# DVD Brenner funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß



## TobGod (24. Januar 2005)

Hi, hab nen neuen DVD-R/W 16x Dual-Layer Brenner.
So dann war da so ein Programm bei Namens SonicRecordNow, was ersma total sche*ße  ist und auch nicht funktioniert. Wenn die CD fertig gebrannt ist, hängt sich das Programm einfach auf und gibt die DVD nicht wieder raus, muss erst neustarten, bevor sich das Laufwerk öffnen lässt. Dann habe ich mir Nero6 zur Hand genommen und dabei ist es irgendwie noch schlimmer. Ich kann nur Geschwindigkeiten von 1x, 2x und 2,4x auswählen. Will aber auf 8x brennen, da die Rohling nur bis 8x geht. Und dann steht da noch Maximum, das wäre 16x und damit habe ich auch schon eine 8xRohling gebrannt, natürlich hat die dann nicht funktioniert. Also irgendwas läuft da doch schief ? Wenn ich bei dem ersten Programm hinterher neugestartet habe und mir die Rohling angeschaut habe, war die immer nur halb beschrieben, oder auch nur ein kleines Stückchen. Jemand ne Idee zur Problemlösung ?


----------



## Cheese (25. Januar 2005)

Welchen PC setzt du ein bzw welche Hardware drum herum? Wäre nicht schlecht dies mal zu erfahren. Außerdem, welchen Brenner verwendest du? Und welche Rohlinge?


----------



## TobGod (25. Januar 2005)

Habe den DellDimensionXPSGen3, der Brenner heißt: PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8631 V9D03, so steht er unter Nero. Habe zusätzlich noch einen CD-RW Brenner drin, aber daran sollte es wohl nicht liegen oder ? Die Rohlinge die ich benutzt habe waren: PLATINUM DVD-R 4,7GB 8xSpeed und Octron DVD-R+ 4,7GB 4xSpeed.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2005)

Die wenigsten DVD-Rohlinge funktionieren mit 8x, geschweige denn 16x.
Zeitschrift c´t - 02/05-Seite 100 & 21/04-Seite 164
Die Fehlerquoten sind dermaßen hoch, dass sich diese Technik zur Zeit noch nicht lohnt.
Aber um ein bisschen Optimismus zu verteilen:
Du solltest die aktuellste DVD-Brenner-Firmware draufhaben, in dieser stehen nämlich
die Brennstrategien für die Rohlinge drin. Verbatim-DVDRs sollen recht gut sein, mit Noname
und Billig-DVDRs geb ich Dir keine Chance,16x zu brennen.
Hab gerade nachgeschlagen:
DVD+R - 16x - Ritek(Traxdata)
DVD+R DL - 2,4x - MCC(Verbatim)
DVD-R - 8x - MCC(Verbatim), Maxell, Taiyo Yuden(Plextor)
DVD+R - 8x - Maxell, Ricoh, Taiyo Yuden(Plextor)

-- Es heisst DER Rohling, nicht "die" --

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (26. Januar 2005)

Jo aber auch wenn ich mir jetzt die Verbatim8x kaufe, kann ich sie ja nicht brennen, weil ich die Geschwindigkeiten nicht auswählen kann..


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2005)

Der Brenner schaut in der Firmware nach, mit welcher Geschw. und mit welcher
Strategie dieser Rohling gebrannt werden soll, gibt diesen Wert an das Brennprogramm
weiter. 
p.s.: Das Kabel ,an dem der Brenner angeschlossen ist ? 40polig oder 80polig ?
-->unbedingt 80polig !

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (26. Januar 2005)

So hab mir jetzt direkt von dell die neueste Firmware runtergeladen..Hat auch geklappt das upzudaten. Dann habe ich nochmal versucht eine zu brennen mit Nero. Hab erst simuliert, da sagt er dass es succesful war und dann beim richtigen Brennvorgang klappt es wieder nicht..Ich habe mal die Log Datei von Nero angehängt..


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2005)

1. Unter Gerätemanager checken, ob Dein DVD-brenner mit UDMA läuft.
2. Schau in Deinen Rechner, ob  Kabel 80polig.

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (27. Januar 2005)

Woran erkenne ich denn ob das Kabel 80polig und nicht 40polig ist ?


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

IDE 40 & 80pol. sehen sich recht ähnlich  das 80 polige hat zB verschiedenfarbige Stecker, oft
mit Master&Slave beschriftet.

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (27. Januar 2005)

Ok habe 80polig, aber unter Gerätemanager bei den Eigenschaften steht nicht von UDMA..Hab alles durchgeschaut. Ein Kumpel hat mir gerade gesagt ich solle mal versuchen die DVD mit UDF oder sowas zu brennen anstatt mit ISO. Das versuche ich jetzt erstmal und melde mich dann zurück..

Edit: Mit diesem UDF funktioniert es auch nicht. Habe es nochmal mit dem RecordNow ausprobiert, da ich ja das DVD-R Laufwerk geflasht hatte. Das Programm brennt wohl aber die DVD ist danach nicht lesbar und ich muss wieder den PC neustarten um diese überhaupt auswerfen zu können. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr woran das liegen könnte. Habe mittlerweile schon wieder einen anderen Rohling zum ausprobieren genommen und zwar Swisstec 4,7GB 1x-4x.


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

1. Geräte_Manager/IDE/ATAPI-Controller/Primärer-Sekundärer...
2. Ob UDF oder ISO ist herzlich egal, wenn das Brennen schon scheitert.
3. Hast Du denn wenigstens schon mal die Rohlinge versucht, die ich aus der
c´t niedergeschrieben habe ? 

-- Swisstec --> Hersteller _Mitsui Toatsu_
Was erwartest Du von BilligDVD-Herstellern, wenn Philips sogar die eigenen
DVDs bei 8x nicht sauber brennen kann ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (27. Januar 2005)

Also beide Laufwerke laufen mit UDMA-Modus2. Aber ist auch egal jetzt. Ich ertwarte nämlich, dass ein Rechner für 3000€ ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und ich damit jede x-beliebige DVD brennen kann, wenn das nicht drin ist, gibs Lack. Ich werde morgen bei Dell anrufen! Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

